# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > مشکلات کنکوریها (استرس، تست زنی و مطالعه) >  مشاوره درسی و کنکور با بچه های انجمن - ریاضیاتم خیلی خوبه - حفظیاتم ضعیفه

## Yek.Doost

سلام دوستان با صفا
یکم از وضعیت کنونیم رو بازگو میکنم - امیداورم از پیش شماها دست خالی نرم
23 سالمه - ترم آخر کاردانی الکترونیک هستم - از زمان دبیرستان کلا به همه  چیز علاقه داشتم جز درس - به هر چی هم خواستم رسیدم و کلی تخصص جمع کردم (  مربی شنا - نجات غریق - تعمیر و سرویس انواع کامپیوتر و لپتاپ - رنگ آمیزی -  تراشکاری و خیلی چیزهای دیگه ) خدمت هم رفتم - علاقه بسیار زیادی به امداد  و نجات و اورژانس و جراحی و عمل دارم - کلا توی این سن به همه خواسته هام  رسیدم جز پزشکی - الان هم که درصدد هستم که به تنها هدفم هم برسم 
عرضم به حضورتون که دیپلم ریاضی دارم - کاردانی فنی هم  دارم تمام میکنم -  از اونجا که شنیدم معدل دیپلم در کنکور 25 درصد تاثیر داره - و معدل دیپلم  ریاضیم خیلی پایینه  - درخواست دادم که دیپلم تجربی بگیرم -با یه تیر دو  نشون - هم واسه کنکور بخونم و هم درس های تخصصی رو با نمرات بالا پاس کنم -  موقع تطبیق واحد درس های عمومیم مثل عربی تاریخ دینی زبان رو لحاظ نکردن -  گفتن چون پاسشون نکردی دیگه لازم نیست - ولی از اونجایی که همه نمرات در  حد 10 تا 15 بودن - گفتم که مجددا اونها رو در خواست بدم -چون دمیخوام  معدلم بالای 18 بشه -خدا رو شکر قبول کردن که همه دروس رو مجدا امتحان بدم -  خوبیش هم اینه که کل کتاب رو یک جا ازم امتحان میگیرن - پیش دانشگاهی هم  بدین صورته - یعنی پیش 1و 2 دیگه نداره - کل کتاب رو یه جا میگرن - حالا  بگذریم این تا اینجا - این رو هم اضافه کنم واسه کنکور 95 دارم برنامه ریزی  میکنم

درسم خیلی خیلی خوبه - استعداد زیادی دارم - ولی متاسفانه در زمان دبیرستان  همش کار میکردم و اصلا به درس اهمیت نمی دادم - الانم که دیدگاه و سطح درک  مطلبم نسبت به دروس دبیرستان خیلی وسیع و بازتر شده - یعنی خیلی واسم اسون  شدن 
حالا بریم سر اصل مطلب 
دو تامشکل دارم که نیاز به همفکری شما عزیزان دارم 
یکی اینکه - حفظیاتم بسیار بسیار بسیار ضعیفه - به طوری که واسه حفظ کردن  دو خط پنج شیش دقیقه وقت میذارم و آخرشم هیچ - بعد نیم ساعت فراموشش میکنم -  اصلا هیچیش یادم نمی مونه 
ولی در قبالش ریاضیاتم خیلی خیلی عالیه - خوراکم ریاضی و فیزیکه - فقط  کافیه یه بار بخونم به حافظه بلند مدتم میره - عاشق حسابان انتگرال هندسه  و... هستم - توی همین الکترونیک یه مساله تحلیل مدار داریم - که مثلا هر  جوابش دقیقا یک صفحه  a4 رو کاملا پر میکنه - بعضی موقع ها هم بیشتر میشه -  همش فرمول و محاسابته - یعنی عاشق این درس هام - ولی خدا نکنه  مسیرم به  حفظیات بخوره - اوف اوف - توی دانشگاه هم دروس عمومی مثل ( اصول سرپرستی -  اخلاق - اندیشه - وصایای امام و... ) رو که همشون حفظیات هستن رو با  اساتیدی میگرم که امتحانشون چهار گزینه ای باشه و گرنه کلام پس معرکست .
خلاصه : شما هم بگید من چیکار کنم ؟  چطور حفظیاتم رو خوب کنم ؟ میخام مثل  شماها بشم - خسته شدم به خدا -از بس شنیدم میگید حفظیاتمون خوبه و  ریاضیاتمون ضعیفه -منم میخام حفظیاتم خوب بشه - میخام وقتی یه چیزی رو  خوندم زود حفظش کنم . کسی دلیل عملیش رو میدونه که چرا من این طوریم ؟ 
و اما درخواست راهنمایی دومم - ایا با این حفظیاتم میتونم توی  پزشکی موفق  بشم یا نه ؟ حفظیاتم خیلی خیلی خیلی ضعیفه - یعنی در حد صفر 
با این خصلتی که دارم در چه شاخه ای از پزشکی میتونم موفق بشم ؟
شما جای من بودید چه میکردید ؟
مرسی که به حرفام گوش داید - ببخشید طولانی شد -  خدا خیرتون بده

----------


## HaMeD.DeljoO

درود بر شرفتون ! آفرین که انقدر خودتون رو خوب توصیف کردید  :Yahoo (1): 

عرضم به حضورتون که شما بنظر من بیشتر دارید تلقین میکنید چون طبق تحقیقات روان شناسی کسی که ریاضیاتش خوبه باید حفظیاتش هم خوب باشه چون هر دو مربوط به یک نیمکره ی مغز هستند

مورد دیگه ای که من از متن شما برداشت کردم اینه : ظاهرا شما خیلی حواس پرت هستید موقع حفظ کردن مطالب !!

این رو هم به خاطر داشتیه باشید که اگه هدفتون پزشکیه باید زیست رو کاملا بخورید ! یعنی حفظی مفهومی کارکنید 

نتیجه گیری :

1- تلقین نکنید که هیچی نمیتونم حفظ کنم

2- حواس پرتی رو کنار بزارید مثلا یه کش ببندید به دستتون هر وقت حواستون پرت شد اونو بکشید ، بعد چند وقت کارتون ردیف میشه !

3- تمرین کنید ! مثلا خودتون رو مجبور کنید که باید امروز 100 کلمه ی زبان رو حفظ کنم ! البته اوایل از مقادیر کمتری شروع کنید

موردی دیگه ای که خواستم بگم اینه که اگه شما ریاضی و فیزیک رو بتونید بالای 90 بزنید ! و زیست و شیمی رو هم به حدودای 40 برسونید مشکلی نخواهید داشت !

الان یه جوری شده که دیگه حتی عربی و دینی و ادبیات هم اصلا ربطی به حفظیات ندارن و کلا شدن مفهوم و درک مطلبی !

مثلا شما میتونید کل سوالات ترجمه ی عربی رو بدون اینکه 1 کلمه ترجمه بلد باشید جواب بدید !

یا اینکه قرابت معنی های ادبیات رو بدون اینکه حتی 1 کلمه معنی شعر خونده باشید حتی 100 بزنید !

یا مثلا دین و زندگی که اصولا شده مفهوم آیه و باید برداشت کلی ای از آیه داشته باشید و اصلا حفظیات توش دخیل نیست

میمونه یه قسمتایی از قواعد زبان خارجه و متن دینی و املا و لغت ادبیات (عمومی) و کمی متن شیمی (اختصاصی) که حتما باید حفظ بشن !

البته الان هم بگم اینا که نوشتم حاصل تجربه ی حدود 7 ماهه هست و اگر نقضی توش وجود داره دوستان به بزرگواری خودشون ببخشن !

یا حـــــــــــــق :Yahoo (100):

----------


## khatte2

برا چی نشی؟
اینجوری که منو نا امید کردی باو :yahoo (4):
به نظر من برا حفظیا بعد اینکه خوندی بعدش تست کار کن . تستایی که غلط زدی رو تو یه بازه زمانی مثلا یک روز بعد . یک هفته بعد . یک ماه بعد . کار کن تا خوب ملکه ذهنت بشه...
برا کنکور نیاز نیست کاملا حفظ باشی, یهاشاره کافیه
ولی به نظرم برا امتحانات مخصوصا امتحان نهایی بیشتر رو حفظیات باید مانور بدی . مخصوصا زیست .ذ پارسال امتحان نهایی ما بیشتر سوالا یک کلمه جواب بود. 
موفق بذشی

----------


## Yek.Doost

سلام مجدد. مرسی از شما دو دوست با صفا و گرامی . ای کاش دوستان بیشتری شرکت میکردن.
امروز پیش یک مشاور تحصیلی رفتم . ولی مشاور کنکور نبود ، دقیقا همین رو گفت .همش تلقینه ، گفت که اینقدر باید به خودت سختی بدی و تمرین کنی تا ذهنت روان و ساده بشه . 
افرین به شما . دقیقا درست گفتید موقع حفظ کردن حواسم همیشه پرته ، انشاالله درستش میکنم، 
خودمم هم تو همین فکر بودم که ریاضی و فیزیک رو در حد صد درصد میتونم بیارم ، ریاضی تجربی خیلی خیلی اسونه ، در مقابل حسابان و دیفرانسیل رشته ریاضی هیچی نیست .فیزیک تجربی هم خوبه ، به خیلی از مباحثش علاقه دارم مثل مدار ها . شیمی  و زیست رو میخام از اول بخونم . عربی هم واسم خیلی اسونه . هرچند فراموشش کردم ولی چون عرب زبان هستم تسلط زیادی بهش دارم ، 
و اما شما دوست عزیزی که گفتی تست بزن ، حرفتون درسته ، ولی من میخواستم مشکل حفظیاتم کلا درسته بشه ، دروس علوم پایه پزشکی خیلی سخت تر و گستته تر از کتب کنکور هستن . باید به فکر راه چاره باشم . 
،،،،،،،،،،
حالا دوستان .بریم واسه نکته بعدی ، 
ایا واسه شیمی .زیست . ادبیات و زبان فارسی و عربی لازمه کتاب های سال اول رو بخونم ؟
چون شش  هفت ساله از این درس ها فاصله گرفتم و  به دلیل اینکه نمیخام حتی یه مبحث  کوچولو و  ناشناخته و مبهم از دروس دوم وسوم برام بمونه میخوام از پایه بشینم بخونم . 
من هیچ جزوه ای ندارم. میخام خوداموزهای پیشرفته بخرم ، مثل پیک گل واژه یا محوری گاج ، که درس رو کاملا توضیح داده ، مثال سخت و اسون داده . بعد در پایان هر فصل  تمرین و تست میده ، دقیقا میخام از دروس اول بخونم ،
حال پیشنهاد شما چیه ‍؟ ایا نیازه از اول دبیرستان بخونم ؟ کار خوبی میکنم یا ؟  مثلا عربی ، که هیچیش یادم نیست ، از دوم بخونم یا اول ؟
ممنون میشم نظرتون رو بدید

----------


## mahsa92

بنظر من فقط عربي رو از سال اول بخون بقيه رو از سال دوم
دروس حفظي گاج محوري
دروس حل كردني پيك گلواژه

----------


## MAHSA

بنظر من که نیازی به دیپلم تجربی گرفت نیس چون واسه ما ریاضیا 18.7 درصده زیست و زمینم صد درصد کنکوره

----------


## MAHSA

> سلام مجدد. مرسی از شما دو دوست با صفا و گرامی . ای کاش دوستان بیشتری شرکت میکردن.
> امروز پیش یک مشاور تحصیلی رفتم . ولی مشاور کنکور نبود ، دقیقا همین رو گفت .همش تلقینه ، گفت که اینقدر باید به خودت سختی بدی و تمرین کنی تا ذهنت روان و ساده بشه . 
> افرین به شما . دقیقا درست گفتید موقع حفظ کردن حواسم همیشه پرته ، انشاالله درستش میکنم، 
> خودمم هم تو همین فکر بودم که ریاضی و فیزیک رو در حد صد درصد میتونم بیارم ، ریاضی تجربی خیلی خیلی اسونه ، در مقابل حسابان و دیفرانسیل رشته ریاضی هیچی نیست .فیزیک تجربی هم خوبه ، به خیلی از مباحثش علاقه دارم مثل مدار ها . شیمی  و زیست رو میخام از اول بخونم . عربی هم واسم خیلی اسونه . هرچند فراموشش کردم ولی چون عرب زبان هستم تسلط زیادی بهش دارم ، 
> و اما شما دوست عزیزی که گفتی تست بزن ، حرفتون درسته ، ولی من میخواستم مشکل حفظیاتم کلا درسته بشه ، دروس علوم پایه پزشکی خیلی سخت تر و گستته تر از کتب کنکور هستن . باید به فکر راه چاره باشم . 
> ،،،،،،،،،،
> حالا دوستان .بریم واسه نکته بعدی ، 
> ایا واسه شیمی .زیست . ادبیات و زبان فارسی و عربی لازمه کتاب های سال اول رو بخونم ؟
> چون شش  هفت ساله از این درس ها فاصله گرفتم و  به دلیل اینکه نمیخام حتی یه مبحث  کوچولو و  ناشناخته و مبهم از دروس دوم وسوم برام بمونه میخوام از پایه بشینم بخونم . 
> ...


عربی که باید از اول بخونی 
فیزیکم یکم که چن تا فصلاش تو کنکور میاد باس بخونی
ریاضیم بنظر منم از اول بخون چون بیسه دیگه باید یه سری قواعد و اتحاد و .... بلد باشی دیگه

----------


## Yek.Doost

بله - شما درست میفرمایید - نزدیک به نوزده درصد معدلم در کنکور تاثیر کلی داره 
ولی همون 18 درصد واسه من خیلی زیاد ومهمه - میدونم سخته - ولی خب باید مجددا امتحان بدم - پیش دانشگاهی رو هم مجدا باز امتحان میدم - باید به خودم سختی بدم - ارزشش رو هم داره
حالا واسه دروس کمی من رو بیشتر  راهنمایی بکنید 
ببینید دوستان شهریور ماه 94  امتحان های سال سوم رو میدم و دی ماه امتحان های پیش دانشگاهی رو
میخام تا شهریور ماه دروس پایه سال اول و دوم رو بخونم
پس شما میگید عربی و فیزیک و ریاضی سال اول رو بخونم - زبان اول رو هم خودم شخصا قصد دارم بخونم
حالا میمونه کتاب های دیگه - بفرمائید که کدوم  یک از این ها نیاز هست بخونم
زیست اول
زیان فارسی اول
شمی اول
ادبیات اول
دینی اول
----------------------------
واسه مسله خود اموز - کلا با خود اموز ها میانه خوبی دارم - من قبلن فقط گل وازه تهیه میکردم - الحق و انصاف حرف نداشت - فیزیک هم ژرف اندیشان استفاده میکردم بگی نگی در نوع خودش بی نظیر بود و خود اموز هاش حرف نداشتن - 
الان توی نت سرچ میکردم میگن گاج های سبز خیلی خوبن و خود اموز هاش کاملن
حالا فعلا شماها بگید از کتاب های اول چی بگیرم  - بعد در مورد کمکم درسی ها بحث میکنیم

----------

